# Now Playing on PS3: Amazon Instant Video



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Now Playing on PS3: Amazon Instant Video*










We’ve seen the PlayStation 3 evolve in some pretty impressive ways over the years. Besides playing some of the best games seen this generation, the console is a multimedia beast. Multiple video services have been added, including Netflix, Hulu, Video Unlimited, CinemaNow, Vudu, and more. Now, you can include Amazon’s veritable Instant Video service to that list.

Available for download right now under the “TV/Video Services” tab of your PS3′s XMB, you can enjoy all the videos that Amazon’s Instant Video service has to offer. What’s more, if you are an Amazon Prime subscriber, all of the videos that membership entitles you to are available for streaming right now. So the potential pool of movies and television shows available for rental and/or purchase on your PS3 has grown by over 100,000, and the number of Prime-eligible videos available for streaming for members at no additional cost is just over 3,000. This latest service is no doubt going to keep your PlayStation 3 at the center of your home theater setup.

Will you use Amazon’s Instant Video on your PS3?

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Found some video from PSblog on YouTube that shows how Amazon’s Instant Video will look and feel on the PS3 enjoy.


----------

